# Show your planted tanks



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Lets see some well planted and aquascaped tanks.

10 gallon, still unsure of alot of things. Needs alot of work.
View attachment 47577


Another 10 gallon, want to swap in a real piece of wood.
View attachment 47578


Pride and joy: 20 gallon, still looking for some low-lying plants.
View attachment 47580


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

This is my temporary setup, really just to grow out the plants before I move them and my fish to a 40 breeder in the next week or so.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

55 gallon South American apisto, pleco and corydoras tank,just vallis and swords with some driftwood.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Its funny how planted tanks without fish can come out to over $100. I think $4.99 for some amazon swords is just too much. But since they look nice, Im willing, haha.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Its funny how planted tanks without fish can come out to over $100. I think $4.99 for some amazon swords is just too much. But since they look nice, Im willing, haha.
> [snapback]882591[/snapback]​


I paid less than 30 bucks for all my plants, and 100 for my fish, I wouldn't say the plants are that expensive, a hell of alot easier to reproduce than a rhom at any rate


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> eL ChiNo LoCo said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny how planted tanks without fish can come out to over $100. I think $4.99 for some amazon swords is just too much. But since they look nice, Im willing, haha.
> ...


Whats the secret to getting some cheaper plants?

It just seems like it will take a small fortune to get the bottom of my tank covered with a substancial amount of real plants...

3.99 and up for anything, and they arent big!

TIA


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The secret is that plants reproduce. If you're willing to wait 2 or 3 months you can have twice as many plants as you purchased growing in your tank, and the thing to remember is that the more plants you have, the higher the rate of reproduction. If one sword plant sends out a runner that grows into three plants, you now have four. In two to three months when those three plants send out runners, you now have 9 new plants, on top of the four you already have. Patience is the key to saving cash, and there are always deals to be found. I bought my hygrophilia for 1 dollar because alot of the leaves had turned brown due to lack of light and ferts. Within 3 weeks it had bounced back completely and begun growing healthy. If you want to go from empty tank to heavily planted tank in 1 day flat, yes it will cost you 100 bucks, but if you're willing to put in the time to do it properly and learn about your plants growing conditions so you know you'll be sucessful, you can have a full tank for very cheap. Just buy quick growing plants that reproduce easily, either through cuttings or runners. Anubias will take a long while to cover a whole tank, but swords and vals will blossom in no time.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice looking tanks, can't wait to set up my new planted tank for my Geryi.

Also first time my current tank is successful in growing plants, always thought they were dead.


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

So the amazon swords are a fairly fast growing/reproducing plant...?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Not sure, never had any. I was reffering to "pygmy chain swords". Valisneria is another fast growing/reproducing plant you might want to look into, however if you want to sprout a full garden real fast, look into some hygrophila, they grow extremely fast, and reproduce by cuttings, so you can literally fill up an entire tank with the stuff in 2 months. I've heard that single leaves placed in the substrate will form entire new plants


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

some of you guys should enter a contest

here's a cool one:

aquascape contest


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Updated tank shot, and the last anyone will see of this setup. It's being taken down on Sunday to be moved into a nicer, bigger, better 36x 18 tank which'll give me more room to aquascape and add more plants. You can see the pygmy swords sprouting up like crazy behind the driftwood. Ignore the dead leaves, I prune on weekends so they've had a week to build up


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

if i get plants theyll have sex and have babies?!!? yes!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's a pick of my rhom setup when it was well planted and before the back-to-nature background was added


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

jeez that looks amazing yorkie. what plant is that on the sand at the bottom


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> jeez that looks amazing yorkie. what plant is that on the sand at the bottom
> [snapback]889125[/snapback]​


Its called frog wort or crystalwort (riccia fluitans) and is a surface plant, but can be attached to bogwood etc.
The frogwort in my setup is attached to some fine stainless steel mesh with some fine netting. It seems to grow quite well.








And thanks for the coments on my setup mate


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Those plants really make these aquarium incredible!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

nice ... a thread about planted tanks...

my 100 gallon i think it's 7 foot long (2meters)

View attachment 48708


close-up

View attachment 48709


greetz


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Williams that tank is incredible, very natural looking


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed. Absolutely amazing tank.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> Agreed. Absolutely amazing tank.
> [snapback]889253[/snapback]​


















are the plants withe the long stems and the surface leaves Nymphaea lotus ?


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Umbilical Syllables said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Absolutely amazing tank.
> ...


yes yorky ,some older collegues at work told me this plant is called "red lotus"
I didn't know myself.

thanks for the compliments

and all of your tanks are magnificent too: el twitcho ,umbilical syllables and yorky.
I am very fond of the dept you created in your tank york.
greetz


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

wow I forgot the tank of bawb2u ...that is a very original set-up and likely the most natural

keep on the good work peepz

greetz


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I love the heavily planted look, but i needed something that took a little less maintaining.
This is how the setup looks now


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

William said:


> wow I forgot the tank of bawb2u ...that is a very original set-up and likely the most natural
> 
> keep on the good work peepz
> 
> ...


Whew, I was just getting ready to start pouting.:laugh: Thanks! Your tank is awesome looking, nice balance of plants to open water, you've got a good eye for perspective.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Yorky: How did you setup the stone background? I know that you can buy foam like backgrounds, but you seem to have it wrap around the sides as well. Did you make it, or if not, where did you buy it and how much baby









Pac


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Yorkshire, whats your background called and how much did that beauty cost, if you don't mind telling? Looks great, I just have no idea what to do for a background.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

PacmanXSA said:


> Yorky: How did you setup the stone background? I know that you can buy foam like backgrounds, but you seem to have it wrap around the sides as well. Did you make it, or if not, where did you buy it and how much baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kevinhaeb said:


> Yorkshire, whats your background called and how much did that beauty cost, if you don't mind telling? Looks great, I just have no idea what to do for a background.
> [snapback]889799[/snapback]​


Thanks Guys








the background is made by back-to-nature and is an extortionate amount. £170 for this one








http://www.on-the-rocks.se/english/inspiration_amazonas.html
have a look at the website, some realy cool stuff


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

heres 2 of mine (first time takin pics so theres a little reflection and all that)


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm kind of diggin that big plant on the right of your tank. What exactly is it?


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

amazon sword


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

^How'd I miss that one









Another one for you guys. Its a 6g with an awkard shape to it, kind of like a half-hex. Just set it up a few days ago so it's still cycling and the plants are just setting in their roots.

View attachment 49000


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

that decoration, is bloody ridiculous. But I love it









Redid my tank yesterday, it's looking damn fine. Hope to have a picture soon


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn you guys make me wanna plant my tank. What is a good newbie plant/low maitenence. Also will my plecos eat the plant, and the red devil loves to dig...will he destroy it?


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

For plants, anubias are pretty much dummy-proof, as is Java fern and most cryptos. Reason why their easy is they require low light, and next to no maintenance, the only thing is they grow slowly. Valiscenaria (sp?) also grows fairly easily and quickly.
As for your pleco, I don't think you'll have problems with him. None of mine have ever touched and of my plants. Your red devil however will most likely uproot your plants. I had a bunch of java fern in my cichlid tank, and my jack dempsey tore all of it up.
I'm sure elTwitcho will have some good advice for you. He knows his sh*t.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Those are some sweet tanks. I think I might have to work on mine alittle


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I redid my setup, it is about a thousand times better. Surprisingly, all but three plants in there are from my old setup, it's just been arranged much much better.










Filo - Your red devil will almost definately kill any plants you try and put in the gravel. What you can do however, is buy some anubias and java fern, and attach them to rocks or driftwood with fishing line. The roots will attach the plants and your red devil *shouldn't* tear them up. Anubias and Java fern as already mentioned are also easy as all hell to grow, you'll have no problems with those. You can try some plants in the gravel, but I doubt it'd work.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

mine, still need a big sword to put behind the d.w.


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm liking the setup twitch. You've gotta post some pics when the plants grow in more.

And rbp, that driftwood looks sleek. Nice tank.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Looking good Twitch








Are you going to use a background on the setup?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Unfortunately yeah York. I like (or rather, love) the way it looks with an open back, but the HOB looks like sh*t when you can see it through the glass. If I ever set up a cannister on this tank, I'll probably take the background off.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

That was my tank around christmas time. I've replanted and added some new plants recently. Will get new pics ASAP.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Thats a sweet setup gumby. If you had a background you would have an amazing setup. Looks great though


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Soldat said:


> Thats a sweet setup gumby. If you had a background you would have an amazing setup. Looks great though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Guys those are some amazing aquariums. I'm wondering how I can even stand my fake plants. There hidious compared to that and I want to go for that natural amazon look.

Can someone give me some tips on putting plants in my 55 gallon. Im going to start with like someone said up in the posts those dummy plants like the nubias, Java fern and cryptos.

How much sand do I need in the bottom of my tank to grow some?


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Kemper1989 said:


> Guys those are some amazing aquariums. I'm wondering how I can even stand my fake plants. There hidious compared to that and I want to go for that natural amazon look.
> 
> Can someone give me some tips on putting plants in my 55 gallon. Im going to start with like someone said up in the posts those dummy plants like the nubias, Java fern and cryptos.
> 
> ...


You should have a 1 gallon to 1 pound ratio at least, thus 55 gallons equal 55 pounds. Sand is nice because when you gravel vac the tank you do not affect the roots of the plants, unlike gravel, so sand is a good choice!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is my 75 that is planted. Until today I only had 40 watts of light for my tank, but I bought some lights today and I have 120 watts now so the plants should start to grow quicker, friday I am buying more so I will have 200 watts! Cant wait!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i was wondering what type of substrate you guys use those tanks look great


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Kohan Bros. said:


> i was wondering what type of substrate you guys use those tanks look great
> [snapback]899236[/snapback]​


I use regular pea gravel but for really demanding plants you'd probably want something like fluorite or laterite.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

You guys inspire me to plant a few of my tanks. Although finding good plants at my local fish store is a task. All their plants suck, and are expensive. I'd be better off just buying plant bulbs.

edit... btw side scrolling sucks.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

okie here is my planted 55 community tank! Its not a lot of plants, but I am hoping they will reproduce!


----------

